# bloated morphlet



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a varedero just coming out of the water that suddenly looks bloated.* It's really round and its vocal sack area looks inflated and translucent.* This has happened very quickly, as I just checked on it the day before yesterday and it looked normal.* Anybody have a clue what it could be?* I tried to get pics, but wasn't able to get any that accurately show the problem.* I really want to save this guy, it's showing a nice high blue pattern.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Possibly bacterial or parasitic infection maybe? Or organ failure?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh, and about the vocal sack. Does it look anything like this? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/92357-swollen-throat-cobalt.html


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I have had this happen a few times in the past with a few tincs,when just about morphed out.This is what worked for me,and all tincs turned out ok! I placed froglet in a 190 oz.clear round container,with a few small vent holes poked in the lid.Added some dampened New Zealand spag moss-squeeze out most of water,so not to''sloppy wet"!Added a pothos vine with 5-6 leaves on it,and a small cork pc. or 2 for a hiding place.Spray very lightly,as not to cause any standing water,but just to keep humidity up and moss slightly damp.Usually in about a week its all cleared up.Do not feed for a few days until the swelling is just about gone,then add some springtails.When frog is looking better and eating well,move to a grow out container/viv.Hopefully your frog will be ok! I don't know why this happens,it seems like they are retaining water for some reason.I don't think its a bacterial infection,or parasite.My water quality has always been good when raising tads,and food has been quality and of good variety.Hope all turns out well!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

frog dude said:


> Oh, and about the vocal sack. Does it look anything like this? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/92357-swollen-throat-cobalt.html


No, it looks like a translucent double chin.

Cap'n, thanks, I'll do just that.

When I got home just now, the tail seems to be more absorbed since lunch time, so I'll go ahead and take that as a good omen.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I just had this happen with a tarapoto froglet. I didnt do anything just trated as I treat all my new morphs. I dont know what it is but wasnt life threatening. Its very strange looking though almost like it went back to haveing a tad mouth.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

When I see the word bloat, I start thinking about amphibian ringers solution. However I can't say if it would be a good idea for your situation or not, should be worth looking into though.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

UPDATE: The tail has completely absorbed. The bloating has gone down some, but the froglet still looks sort of fat, kinda like one of those Mozambique rain frogs. He/she is active and moves as quickly as any other froglet I've morphed.

Sally, I don't know why I didn't think of that


----------

